# Gurbani Kirtan #14 - Amrit Naam Nidhan Hai



## kaur-1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #14 - Amrit Naam Nidhan Hai*
SGGSJ Ang 318

 Gaurhee *Guru Arjan Dev *
 pauVI ]
pourree ||
Pauree:

 AMimRqu nwmu inDwnu hY imil pIvhu BweI ]
* anmrith naam nidhhaan hai mil peevahu bhaaee ||*
 The treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, is Ambrosial Nectar; meet together and drink it in, O Siblings of Destiny.

 ijsu ismrq suKu pweIAY sB iqKw buJweI ]
* jis simarath sukh paaeeai sabh thikhaa bujhaaee ||*
 Remembering Him in meditation, peace is found, and all thirst is quenched.

 kir syvw pwrbRhm gur BuK rhY n kweI ]
* kar saevaa paarabreham gur bhukh rehai n kaaee ||*
 So serve the Supreme Lord God and the Guru, and you shall never be hungry again.

 sgl mnorQ puMinAw Amrw pdu pweI ]
* sagal manorathh punniaa amaraa padh paaee ||*
 All your desires shall be fulfilled, and you shall obtain the status of immortality.

 quDu jyvfu qUhY pwrbRhm nwnk srxweI ]3]
* thudhh jaevadd thoohai paarabreham naanak saranaaee ||3||*
 You alone are as great as Yourself, O Supreme Lord God; Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary. ||3||​




----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

